# General > Application Testing >  CurrentIP - Your opinion?

## Kaffedreng

Hey Guys!  :Smilie: 

Yesterday I got the idea to make this program for Windows. It's called Current IP and it shows you your current external IP and your current internal IP. 
I'm sure that it has been made before, because it's so small but it's useful in my opinion. I'd really like to hear what you guys think about it.

I hope you'll like it!

<attachment removed by admin - feel free to share source code, not executables>

----------


## techgnome

Next time you want to attach something like that... a couple words of advise...
1) NEVER post the exe... only ever post the source code. No one's going to use it unless they can look at the code and see what it does and compile it themselves. Bunch of people got burned by something once before, it wasn't pretty, none of us want a repeat of that.
2) Zip the file... I know rar is smaller, but people are more likely to have an unzip utility than a rar utility

I'm going to be notifying the mods about the attachment, so don't be surprise when it disappears here shortly. Easy fix though... post the source code.

-tg

----------


## Kaffedreng

Well... Thanks i guess............

----------


## Nightwalker83

Post the source code if you still have it.

----------


## elRuffsta

haven't tested.. but they are very easy to make..

add winsock control and a textbox and the this 1 line of code under form load:  Text1.Text = Winsock1.LocalIP

----------


## passel

> haven't tested.. but they are very easy to make..
> 
> add winsock control and a textbox and the this 1 line of code under form load:  Text1.Text = Winsock1.LocalIP


That only shows the IP of your computer on your local network. Not the external IP address that the ISP associates with your computer.
You need to know the external IP address if you want to access your computer over the internet.

----------

